# ADA Room--60P Rescape page 21



## Down_Shift

this sound dangerous!! post more pics!


----------



## dj2005

This should be a very enjoyable journal. Subscribed!


----------



## plantbrain

Tile, large flat stone=> it's going to be very wet and humid in there. Lots of open top warm tanks, small little room etc...........

I would suggest adding the tanks carefully throughout the home.
That's the point of the tank.........to add to the living space, not cloistered off in one secret spot. If you have one large tank etc.......then this might be a good idea, but not with this many.

You'll also enjoy the lower humidity and not get mold or have to buy a dehumidifier. I promise you'll have to use one 1/2 the year if not more otherwise in the small room. 

Everything in the room needs to be anti mold.
Well, you'll learn

Also, it's tough to take pics with too much overloaded stuff in one room.
You own a home(also known as a money pit) so use it and plan carefully before setting the tanks up. Hard plumb the tanks, add drains, collection cisterns for irrigating the landscaping. Add an RO reservoir tank somewhere remotely, have wastewater irrigate etc.

Do you enjoy looking at the tank while you are sitting for dinner? At the desk working? As you walk in the front front door etc? Do you really want the tanks all in one room?

This makes sense for some reasons, but mostly if you are breeder etc.
But not for display tanks....... which sounds like what you are doing.

Clutter is hardly the "ADA" way or sukiya living.
You have more space if you spread things out.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## brianS

I agree. Although I've never done a "fish room", but I certainly never will. A friend did this with his tanks, and it looked great at first, but then became a huge mess for the reasons Tom mentioned above. Mold was absolutely everywhere. I helped him clean it up. We had to pull drywall down, and re-frame the room.


----------



## jnaz

The wife says no tanks except in that one room. I would love to spread them throughout the house but she says no. She would love for me not to have any tanks.


----------



## bigstick120

That is going to be some cash.


----------



## mistergreen

the floor looks like it's concrete so it'll handle all the weight but as mentioned, humidity is a huge problem. Ventilation should be important.

You might want to rebuild the room like you would a bathroom with concrete backing and maybe tiles over the backing.

I don't know. 4 tanks could look pretty good.


----------



## jnaz

bigstick120 said:


> That is going to be some cash.


It has been some cash. All of the major purchases have been made. 

The humidty is going to be an issue. If it gets to be too much of an issue I will move some of the tanks out. As long as I have my 120H and 120P in the same room I will be happy.


----------



## rountreesj

sounds cool, but take Tom's advice very seriously if you do this. I suggest very intense preventative mold/clutter/accident planning.


----------



## shane3fan

Not to derail the thread, it is actually on topic---how many tanks do you fine folks think would be OK in one room without causing tons of moisture issues? I want to have 2 in my living room ( a 50 and a 10 ) and 2 in my spare room ( a 29 and a 50 ). I never really considered the moisture issues until reading this thread.


----------



## Down_Shift

I have 4 nano tanks in my 1 bdroom apartment living room. Mini S, Mini M, 60P, and a shallow tray.

It gets humid when it gets hot outside. I usually leave the AC on though


----------



## AoxomoxoA

That flooring looks cool, laminate means it's water-proof right?

Really good ventilation is key obviously. 

I understand about the wife, good luck with your tank-room


----------



## sick lid

I too regret putting my main tank in the one room that gets the least 'sit down and stare at it' time. When I get a chance to do it again, it will definitely be in a main living area so that I can truly enjoy it. Also, plus 4 or so on humidity issues. I've been in enough lfs that have water dripping off the windowsills.
And most laminate is not water proof.


----------



## Riverboa

ADA room indeed, good luck with your endeavor. I am sure you have put in a lot of effort into this, good luck! 
Other than the precautions that Tom and others have brought up, have you thought about how you would place the tanks? 10x12.5 is a good size room but you want to put in 8 tanks with room to move around during maintenance and place to sit/stand and enjoy the tanks. 

Good luck. Thanks for sharing and keep us updated please.


----------



## brianS

If I was going to do this, I'd certainly take the drywall out, and put up tile backer board and seal any seams that are visible. After tearing down my friends room and seeing where all the mold creeped into, I would probably tile the whole room!


----------



## AoxomoxoA

brianS said:


> If I was going to do this, I'd certainly take the drywall out, ...


+1 (& many more I'm sure)


----------



## dewalltheway

Your idea is pretty cool but I echo the thoughts of others in regards to the humidity. I would take back the wood flooring and get ceramic tile and also you may want to invest in an exhaust fan.


----------



## thief

Wow, fitting all that in a small room like that... I strongly agree with the Humidity issue. You have windows in the room, maybe make some sort of ventilation fan that would direct airflow out. Humidifiers are nice, but pretty loud. 
I also agree with Tom on have a bunch of pretty, nice display tanks in a small cramped room, it may look great initially but later on your eyes will be going from tank to tank and will take away the viewing pleasure. With other nice tanks in the room it will distract you from the one you want to look at. I'm very interested in seeing what a few hundred pounds of seiryu stone looks like. Post more pics please!


----------



## jnaz

I get it. It is going to be humid. I will cut down on the number of tanks and put the rest somwhere else.


----------



## xmas_one

Just curious, how the heck are you going to fit all of those tanks in that tiny room? I'd think anything more than a 90 on the short wall (window) with 120's on the long walls would get to be a bit much.


----------



## A Hill

I would just make sure the wall is alright with the humidity and fill the room up. Just get a dehumidifier and open the window when it isn't too hot out. We keep boxes of water, it gets evaporated and the room becomes humid thats life. As long as you don't mind the humidity who cares?

Go for it and post more pictures of the process. 

-Andrew


----------



## houseofcards

I totally agree with Plantbrain. If you having all these setups in one room it's a 'fish room' but if you incorporate them into lived in areas of your home then it's art. Did you have the talk with the wife that ADA setups are more 'Art' than 'Aquarium'? - Good luck!


----------



## jreich

i thnk if you invest in a decent sized de-humidifier you should be ok, but that thing will be running almost constantly.


----------



## jay52

I think you need to put the wife in that room and the tanks in the rest of the house. 

Seriously, I would NOT use laminate flooring. Water will get in the seams if spilled and the boards will buckle. Just FYI, this is also true of cat urine/spray.

I think a fish room with breeding tanks would be pretty cool, but I second the thought that those beautiful tanks (I'm envious) should be spread throughout the home. There are ways to do it without them being so "intrusive" and really giving the home an art feel. Beats the heck outta a bunch of cheap framed prints and Ikea furniture all over the house.


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy

definitely subscribed to this one.


----------



## StaleyDaBear

Its give and take. What can you give your wife (i.e. chocolate, credit card for clothes supershop, etc.) to make her forget about the large amount of tanks that are going to be strewn about the house?


----------



## houseofcards

StaleyDaBear said:


> Its give and take. What can you give your wife (i.e. chocolate, credit card for clothes supershop, etc.) to make her forget about the large amount of tanks that are going to be strewn about the house?


At one time, my tank in the kitchen had L. Aromatica as a center piece and the tops were really red, so my wife passed the tank one day and said, WOW, those flowers are beautiful. All I said was "Yes Dear" and several years later the tank remains in the kitchen, shhh!!


----------



## CL

Wowwwww. This is going to be epic.

Hey, there will be high humidity in that room  :hihi:

Please keep us updated. Pretty please. It's like a mini ADA gallery. Your own little Niigata gallery in your home


----------



## xmas_one

Hit up a hydro store for an exhaust fan, and you're good to go. I'd throw it up in the attic and have it vent out to the exterior. The humidity will not be as big of a deal as everyone is making it out to be if you run one.


----------



## globali

Best of Luck.


----------



## boon

ya know, i could help you out with some of those tanks:icon_wink. subscribe and good luck.


----------



## jnaz

I mapped out the room and the smaller tanks will not fit . ADA shrimp rack in the garage?


----------



## plantbrain

Sort of defeats the premise though don't it?
Could be a slop 10 gal and dual sponge filter barebottom etc........since looks no longer matter much once you start sticking things in the Garage.

I have the same darn issues.........I have 440 gal worth of open tops, but it's the entire 1500 sq ft home and I have dual pane windows(get them if you do not have them). I have a pair of 10 gals slop barebottoms in the garage as well.

Best to custom make the tanks specifically to suit the space you have available in each location. Then make the stands. LeeMar makes very nice tanks and you can get them there. If you have all the tanks, well then you have live with what ya got.

You can use the semi gloss paint they use in the Kitchen and bathrooms etc........you'll still get mold though without venting or dehumidifying.
The larger the temp differences, the more mold/condensation you end up with.

I pulled 2-3 gal a day from the air. 
Electric also added up. Venting the entire home is not a good option.

Evaporation rates will be pretty high, maybe 1" a day where you are at during normal temps in the 70-90F ranges.

The Delonghi 400's ain't bad.

If you wonder.........I've been through this a few times, it's no fun. 
Too many open top tanks

Best to plan/think now rather than later and a huge messy moldy "I'm getting a Divorce" talks with the wife. Course I'm not married either:thumbsup:

A sun room that can be vented would be nice.

Regards, 
Tom Barr
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MARIMOBALL

I respect Tom's advise but, I say build the room and set up the ADA tanks. Later, if it gets too humid or mold or whatever, then take some down. You have to try it first! most people that replied *don't * live in SoCal. Where we have great weather and can crack a frigin window open. I have 6 tanks in my bedroom :icon_redf for two years with no such mold humidity or smells and they look pretty darn cool too. I do keep an air conditioner and a room ionizer though. Build your dream ADA room so we can all live vicariously through you and be jelous. roud: Jon has good taste and I have seen his set ups. I know he will not set up some of the tanks if it looks cluttered. Good luck and envite me to the grand opening.


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> The wife says no tanks except in that one room. I would love to spread them throughout the house but she says no. She would love for me not to have any tanks.


Damn!!!

I think you are doomed.
Vent that room then with auto humidity, tile and add a sink/drain for water changes etc, much like a laundry drain/fill with hot/cold.

You have few options, well, the garage.........or the dog house.
When you vent the room, the temp will drop.

So over size the heaters, since the heat up range will go from say 75-80F to 50F-80F. The heaters will work overtime.

Either than or dehumidify or a combo of both, an open window is fine for most of the year.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jnaz

I am going to run a siphon out the window for water changes. I have done it that way for years and it has worked just fine. The window faces the side of the house and will drain onto the lawn in front so the water will not be wasted and it will fertilize it. I have a 100 ft line on my RO/DI unit that I will run from outside through the window to fill them back up. I might try storing a couple of 50g drums outside the window and fill them up with RO/DI. 

Tom, as far as the temps go, I don't keep fish so I don't have to worry about temps. I don't run heaters because my cherry and Amano shrimp don't require them. There is nothing wrong with having ADA in the garage. I have a three car garage and one side of it is already tanks. I have a 100g Lee Mar, empty 120g, and a 50g in there right now and it is where I spend a lot of my time. The tanks are there for my enjoyment so why not have them in a place where I spend a lot of my time. Sure, I spend a lot of times inside the house and would like to be able to stare at them as I sit on my couch or eat dinner, but I would rather have them in a place where I can get away and destress. It seems like everytime I am inside the house the wife wants me to do something off of the honey-do list. Having them in the garage lets me get away and do my own thing. She can't tell what I am doing when I am in there. Maybe I am doing something important, maybe not. She doesn't know and she leaves me alone when I am in there. If all of my tanks are in the ADA Room she will know what I am doing and probably come bother me. I am reading every word that you write so don't think that I am ignoring your input. I value what you have to say and am taking it all into consideration.


----------



## benon

*asdf*

Agreed.

Don't let people discourage you from this idea. That window is at the top. Just run an exhaust fan.

I have a tank room with 4 tanks, and I have zero moisture or mold issues (of course, i have a huge cross breeze that runs through this room and a giant window)



> "Evaporation rates will be pretty high, maybe 1" a day where you are at during normal temps in the 70-90F ranges."


One inch a day? Wow! I don't get more than 1-2 inches of evaporation in an entire week. I guess it also depends on how much current you have in your tank.


----------



## Down_Shift

benon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Don't let people discourage you from this idea. That window is at the top. Just run an exhaust fan.
> 
> I have a tank room with 4 tanks, and I have zero moisture or mold issues (of course, i have a huge cross breeze that runs through this room and a giant window)
> 
> 
> 
> One inch a day? Wow! I don't get more than 1-2 inches of evaporation in an entire week. I guess it also depends on how much current you have in your tank.


 
Yep I have this issue also, but I have a cooling fan that turns on when it gets hot.

Seriously just turn the AC up fixes everything :thumbsup:

Sell off the smaller ADA tanks! Keep the 120's and 90's. 
Either way it's going to be insanely sick and I'm hoping for pics of everything.


----------



## hbosman

I think a garage fish room would be really cool. Too bad heating would be a problem in winter for my climate (Northern Virginia). What am I talking about, I couldn't declutter it long enough either.


----------



## jnaz

hbosman said:


> I think a garage fish room would be really cool. Too bad heating would be a problem in winter for my climate (Northern Virginia). What am I talking about, I couldn't declutter it long enough either.


We are spoiled here in So. Cal. during the winter. Some nights during the winter it may get down to the mid 40's. Brrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## houstonhobby

This room sounds awesome!

I have all my tanks in one room for the same reason as jnaz, because my wife likes it that way. However, I like it that way too, because I spend all my time in that room anyway. I have my computer station in there and that is where I am if I am at home.

Plus, easier maintenance. I have garbage cans filled with RO water right outside the window of the room and pumps in there ready to move water around, so no carrying buckets.


----------



## houstonhobby

I live in Houston. It does not get more humid than that. Trust me. My room currently has a 55, a 125, and a 90 gallon. Humidity runs around 75% in the room, 85% under the hoods. Goes up a bit when the lights come on, down a bit when they go off.

I don't have any mold problems. If I did, I would add a humidifier.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

what about car emissions in the air when you drive into the garage. Wouldn't that be bad for an open top tank? Also opening the garage door open would drop temperatures really easily. Im still hoping that you build an ADA tank room. When i get my own place i want to try something like that. All 24x18x18 shrimp tank. I think its a waste to put an ADA tank in the garage but if it leaked it wouldnt be much of a probelm since its the garage. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jnaz

VadimShevchuk said:


> what about car emissions in the air when you drive into the garage. Wouldn't that be bad for an open top tank? Also opening the garage door open would drop temperatures really easily. Im still hoping that you build an ADA tank room. When i get my own place i want to try something like that. All 24x18x18 shrimp tank. I think its a waste to put an ADA tank in the garage but if it leaked it wouldnt be much of a probelm since its the garage. Good luck and keep us posted.


A garage for cars? That's crazy! Garages are made for man stuff and storage. My truck and my wife's SUV are too big to fit in the garage easily so there will be no parking in the garage.


----------



## plantbrain

MARIMOBALL said:


> I respect Tom's advise but, I say build the room and set up the ADA tanks. Later, if it gets too humid or mold or whatever, then take some down. You have to try it first! most people that replied *don't * live in SoCal. Where we have great weather and can crack a frigin window open. I have 6 tanks in my bedroom :icon_redf for two years with no such mold humidity or smells and they look pretty darn cool too. I do keep an air conditioner and a room ionizer though. Build your dream ADA room so we can all live vicariously through you and be jelous. roud: Jon has good taste and I have seen his set ups. I know he will not set up some of the tanks if it looks cluttered. Good luck and envite me to the grand opening.


I live where is dry and hot like LA(come to Sac in the summer sometime, bet it's a lot hotter and drier than LB!!), I have clients in LA as well. He will have the same problems and the same type of temp differences which will lead to mold.

Rather than waiting till the entire place is a mold disaster, I'm warning ahead of time, this is NOT something you just try and fix later, the resultant issue is a lot more of headache. I've gone through it, as have others dealing with mold, I've got some real life experiences here. 
Move to Florida or buy an aquarium shop etc.......then you shall know mold. 
There's worse mold locations to be sure, but too many tanks in an unvented room, there's no way around it, it must be dealt with.

The wife will shut down all aquarium activity real fast if she sees mold. Better to save the marriage and the aquarium:thumbsup:

Still, property is expensive and keeping it up is also costly, best to do it right. Learn through experience is fine, as long as it is not your own.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> I am going to run a siphon out the window for water changes. I have done it that way for years and it has worked just fine. The window faces the side of the house and will drain onto the lawn in front so the water will not be wasted and it will fertilize it. I have a 100 ft line on my RO/DI unit that I will run from outside through the window to fill them back up. I might try storing a couple of 50g drums outside the window and fill them up with RO/DI.


Sounds good then.
Also, the Dehumidifier can be used and they have pumps that can add the water back, which is like RO grade. 



> Tom, as far as the temps go, I don't keep fish so I don't have to worry about temps. I don't run heaters because my cherry and Amano shrimp don't require them. There is nothing wrong with having ADA in the garage. I have a three car garage and one side of it is already tanks. I have a 100g Lee Mar, empty 120g, and a 50g in there right now and it is where I spend a lot of my time. The tanks are there for my enjoyment so why not have them in a place where I spend a lot of my time. Sure, I spend a lot of times inside the house and would like to be able to stare at them as I sit on my couch or eat dinner, but I would rather have them in a place where I can get away and destress. It seems like everytime I am inside the house the wife wants me to do something off of the honey-do list. Having them in the garage lets me get away and do my own thing. She can't tell what I am doing when I am in there. Maybe I am doing something important, maybe not. She doesn't know and she leaves me alone when I am in there. If all of my tanks are in the ADA Room she will know what I am doing and probably come bother me. I am reading every word that you write so don't think that I am ignoring your input. I value what you have to say and am taking it all into consideration.


Man Cave!!!

I know exactly where you are coming from, make the garage into a palace!
I'd make that one room into a nice 1-2 top of the line ADA tanks.
A nice chair, desk, laptop etc, minimalist. Then the rest out in the garage.
If that room looks nice, she will like it and sit in there etc, you can as well etc.

She will not care much outside the home....as long as the place is not too messy, she can store her stuff etc and get at it. But inside the house, that's hers, you just live there:icon_redf

Making deals, compromises etc vary couple to couple, but sounds like you need a nice work shop and fish room, so the garage it is. Good thing there's no heat issue, this should make most of the issues go away, I'd vent the garage and then run a small very quiet fan in the room inside with 1-2 tanks, blowing the air out. Crack the window also as often as you can in that room.

This seems like the best solution.
A small little fan for the garage is all you need, have it run at night on a photocell night timer. If you see any condensation, run it 24/7. Mostly in the winter. 

I think if the inside room is done nice and she can also use it, it's not some eye sore than guest coming over might see, rather, the opposite, this will put you in better, and also allow more time in the Man Cave outside.
You have to get ahead of the game and stay there.

I think that would make you happier. 
See what you can come up with for the garage and think long and hard about what you really want out there.

Go first class and be patient, buy slowly the higher grade stuff. Not not clutter. Cultter is the enemy. Man cave can be techy, but you want place where you can oogle the tank with a cold one. Get a really nice comfy swivel chair also for the garage. Tell the wife you spilled paint thinner on it and it might stain her cloths. She will not sit in it and give you directions in the Cave. 

I'd also think about racks and good storage in the Garage. This is well worth the time and $$. Storage lockers ain't cheap and clutter and no access to the stuff is no better.

I have 55ft of two tier racks 36" tall each in my home and ladder racks etc.
Bins, storage boxes etc etc. About once every 3 months, I go through and clean out and reorganize a section, maybe 1/4. 

I toss excess stuff I likely will not use. Declutter, sell it off, give it away etc.
They make those small exhaust fan systems for laundry rooms, that would be ideal. 

I'm lucky the place I have is tile and dual pane windows, and I can place a tank in each room for the most part. I resist the urge to get more tanks, but this is easy, since I do not have the time/motivation for more than I have.
Something we must all ponder, some cannot stop, some end up with 100's of tanks, stuff everywhere. To each their own, but that's not even close to what I wanna end up with.

Better to have a fewer but nicer tanks, make the wife happy, throw her a bone or two to get ahead, avoid mold(good excuse to tell her that you are thinking of her also and this will allow you a quid pro quo to do more for the ADA Man Cave)..... I think?

This should hedge the relationship tally in your favor, and get what you want still.

"Good plan, have you" says Yoda.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Digsy

plantbrain said:


> Sounds good then.
> Also, the Dehumidifier can be used and they have pumps that can add the water back, which is like RO grade.


Do you have any specific info to share about using these pumps on aquariums, specifically, does it need any modification to make it safe? I'm starting to get mold/condensation from my open top 105 gallon throughout my house so, I need to act fast but already have a problem with evaporation so, this would be a great option. 

I have 800 sq ft of space (my entire upper floor) that's being affected by 105 gallons of water so, I can only imagine what all those tanks would do to that one room but I can't wait to see what you do end up doing. It's definitely a dream to have a fish room. Please keep us posted, Jnaz!


----------



## -MJ-

http://tinyurl.com/26wbjpp

xD


----------



## brianS

plantbrain said:


> . Learn through experience is fine, as long as it is not your own.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Well said! I'll chime in again about my friends disastrous "aquarium room". We had to tear out the walls, wiring, wood floor, subflooring, ceiling tiles and partial frame...not only in that room, but the room adjacent. Of course he lives in the swamps along the Suwannee river in Fla. where the humidity can be cut with a knife, but he did think he was well prepared with good ventilation, dehumidifiers, plumbing and so forth...but not prepared enough. Now he has built a seperate building just to contain the tanks. There's still mold accumulation, but he can manage/clean it up easily. 

Building a seperate building/garage just to house the tanks isn't prudent, I'm sure. My friend works for dept. of forestry, where it benefits his career and paycheck, but perhaps starting off slowly with MUCH preperation would be prudent.


----------



## !shadow!

Tom is right about the dehumidifier adding water back through pumps.The last one l installed had like a gas shut-off valve (like what you would have on your gas furnace) that twisted all the way around clockwise not just 180 degrees and just worked like a regular water faucet you would see outside of your house. l've been an air conditioning installer for a while now so l install these things.I also deal a lot with peoples homes and the whole mold issue. l wish you luck with the room and can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## jnaz

Floor is in except for the quarter round. That should come in sometime this week.


----------



## jnaz

Floor is done. 

60P, mini L, mini M, and 90H are up and running. 

90P and 60F are scaped and are going through an emmersed start with HC. 

The 120H stand is done and sitting in the room. The 8 bulb Tek light is hanging above it. I still need to run down to Target to get some floor mats to use as garden mats.

I still need about 8 bags of Aquasoil, a stand for the 120P, which will be done on the next few weeks, and 8 4ft t5 bulbs and I should have everything I need to complete the room.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

hopefully your electric bill wont kill you. You should post pics


----------



## CL

Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## jnaz

VadimShevchuk said:


> hopefully your electric bill wont kill you. You should post pics


Here are some pictures from a few weeks ago. The 90P, the cloudy one, has been emptied and is going through an moist start with HC. The 60P was being used as a temporary hold for some bolbitis until the 120H is ready for it. Lots of things have changed in each tank since these pictures were taken. 

90P



























The 90H grow out tank









The rack that contains the 60F and mini M.









The 60P and rack. The 60P looks a lot different now.









The mini M.









The room was a mess when I took there pictures. I had not cleaned up the mess after I drilled into the ceiling to hang the Tek lights.


----------



## CL

*drools* I love the scape in that 90P. Very cool and unique.


----------



## jnaz

CL said:


> *drools* I love the scape in that 90P. Very cool and unique.


Thanks! I am pretty sure the slope will hold once the HC fills in.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

great start so far. Are you planning on ordering more ada tanks to add to the room?


----------



## jnaz

VadimShevchuk said:


> great start so far. Are you planning on ordering more ada tanks to add to the room?


No more room except for on the rack. 30C? I think that the 60F was is a great size to scape. I had so much fun that I want another one. I don't like having the mini L in the closet area but I am out of room.


----------



## AquaCamp

I have a different suggestion to help this issue:

Sell the wife and buy more tanks to fill the rest of the house...


----------



## NickS

I'd like to follow this and see how the floor holds up. I was a flooring installer for two years and I did a lot of laminates. Heavy furniture and laminates or moisture and laminates are NOT a good mix. I've seen some real nasty results from both. I really do hope it works out for you but I'll tell you a little bit about what I've seen.

Laminate floors are floating floors. They are not attached to the subfloor. When there is the potential for a lot of humidity variations, the floor will expand and contract. So, if the floating floor isn't floating because of heavy heavy furniture...say a piano...and then the moisture level changes, seams start opening up. 

Standing water on the seams is another one. The finish just bubbles up like particle board when it's in the rain...bad stuff.

Tile, though expensive and not always an option, would probably be the best option. I've seen some nasty results from laminate floors installed in kitchens. But hey, it's what the customer wants...heheh.

One note though, if you haven't installed the shoe yet. You should fill in the perimeter gaps with silicone. It's a requirement on the warranty for most laminates when used in bathrooms and kitchens. That way at least a spill won't get under the floor in most cases.


----------



## jmhart

Holy Jeebus man!!! 

Just found the thread. Fish room with all ADA tanks is wicked. 

As far as humidity and tank evaporation. For starters, your tanks should have come with clips that you can put on the sides and then order some glass to go on top. That's what I've done with my 60-P. It doesn't hinder the appearance at all, but greatly reduces the evaporation. You can even get low iron glass if you want. 

Look forward to seeing everything else come together.


----------



## jowchie

now that is an awesome project!


----------



## jinx©

That's a lot of nice tankage.roud: 

I'm not going to repeat everything everyone's already said, but I agree...lol...The exhaust fan isn't a bad idea. 
Also, if that floor's concrete, I'd ditch the laminate for sure. Just do or hire a nice stain job for the concrete and some sealer. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## NickS

Oh yea, sealed concrete can look very nice. And it's seems practical, too.


----------



## jnaz

*3/22/11 Update*

120H









Mini F


























90P and broken 120P:icon_frow








90P, 60P, Mini M x2, and mini L









60P










90H and 120H


----------



## HolyAngel

Wow! That is one awesome room! ^^

I really like the scapes in the 120H and 60P.. Wish I had the funds and room to do something like this. Had to cost a small fortune 

Awesome work!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

oh. my. god. 

This is better than going to aqua forest


----------



## swoof

I saw the room this past weekend in person. IT ROCKS!! Great setup Jon.


----------



## farmhand

If only there was an LFS nearby that looked this good. Beautiful!


----------



## antbug

WOW! :drool:

I have nothing more to say.


----------



## ddtran46

Very, very nice.


----------



## pomby27

nice. corona is not that far from me!


----------



## TLE041

Awesome setup! If I had a recliner in that room I'd never leave.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Your are living all of our dreams. 


AMAZING!


----------



## jnaz

pomby27 said:


> nice. corona is not that far from me!


I just had the SCAPE meeting there on Sunday.


----------



## malaybiswas

Now this is my kinda room. I am in the process of doing a multiple tank room myself except not as many tanks and it's my office so not the whole room. Ihave to take heed of Tom's advice earlier in this thread since humidity will be a issue.

But this is too good. Not just that so many top class equipment in a room but the scapes are well done as well. Subcribed.


----------



## cervantesmx

Caton said:


> Your are living all of our dreams.
> 
> 
> AMAZING!


Amen brother... Talk about a dream room.


----------



## A Hill

Its nice to see everything came together well, it looks like a nice retreat from the world after a long day at work. 

I kinda want a room like that now... maybe a bit larger.... haha

-Andrew


----------



## LICfish

WOW!!!!! Now I'll see this room in my dreams. I LOVE the layout of the 120H.


----------



## bsmith

Wow you have an amazing setup there. I am envious. I thought my mini-m and 60-p in my office was the bees knees but now im not thinking that. 

Any comments from people about your wife are ridiculous. If ANY ones wife put up with half those tanks she would be a saint. She must have some expensive hobbies too. Shoes.

Good for you and keep up the good work.


----------



## SearunSimpson

That room is worth more than me right now! Do you find it hard to keep all the tanks topped up all the time so you don't get that annoying water line on the glass?


----------



## Foxpuppet

it like being in the ADA showroom in japan!


----------



## tuffgong

Impressive. It looks great!


----------



## spyke

umm....this room is stinking sweet....i'm speechless....really....i can only type. 


*drooling*


----------



## FDNY911

I wish you had some journals on some of these tank jnaz!


----------



## akdmks

wow, is that an HC carpet? gorgeous.


----------



## plantbrain

Looks nice!!!

Good job. 

Idea: the ceiling.
If you place metal wire grate, you can suspend the lighting and add electric plugs, basically lowering or removing the ceiling panels, then adding egg crate type wiring panels that you can hang the wire light suspension's from.

This would not cost a great deal and would allow you to move the ceiling lights around as you decide over time to change the aquarium's positions around. 

You might also consider a HQI MH and a large bank of T5's for photography and/or some decent studio lighting.

The ceiling idea will help and allows some flex in positioning the lights.

FYI........


----------



## TankZen

Freakish! WOW.


----------



## Riverboa

Bravo, you pulled it off. I like the HC carpet on that iwagumi.


----------



## Fat Guy

man...very awesome


----------



## jnaz

Thanks for all of the comments folks.

I am redoing one of the Mini M's and the Mini L. I started working on the Mini M last night. I am going to do an iwagumi scape in the Mini M and use the dry start method using emersed UG. I need a few more plants before I can start on the Mini L. 



SearunSimpson said:


> That room is worth more than me right now! Do you find it hard to keep all the tanks topped up all the time so you don't get that annoying water line on the glass?


I usually don't keep the tanks filled to the top. I have gotten used to the the build up on the glass so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## JimmyYahoo

Left Field: Do you like the shape of the 60-P? Right now im debating between that and the 60-F though my feelings are the F may not provide enough "upward growing space" for plants, substrate, then fishies thought i indend only lowing growin carpet plants (famout last words)... im on the fence bout these two and need to pull the trigger by Saturday... your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## PinoyBoy

Sorry, I didn't read the thread, just page 1 and 5 :icon_cry:
How did you solve your humidity problem? That is if you had any to begin with. Very nice room BTW.


----------



## Gatekeeper

That room is a maintenance nightmare! LOL. 

Honestly, very cool looking. You need someplace to sit an admire!


----------



## houseofcards

Gatekeeper said:


> That room is a maintenance nightmare! LOL.
> 
> Honestly, very cool looking. You need someplace to sit an admire!


I was about to say the same two things, LOL! 

Congrats on the room, there are some nice scapes in there, but I am curious of those two things. Do you have an assistant and why isn't there a comfortable place to view the setups?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow. I wish I could get an ADA. My parents have told me that I'll never get an ADA until I go to college. But just wait until school ends this year and I start selling my Endlers and RCS/CRS/CBS. I'll buy one myself!


----------



## jnaz

JimmyYahoo said:


> Left Field: Do you like the shape of the 60-P? Right now im debating between that and the 60-F though my feelings are the F may not provide enough "upward growing space" for plants, substrate, then fishies thought i indend only lowing growin carpet plants (famout last words)... im on the fence bout these two and need to pull the trigger by Saturday... your thoughts are appreciated.


Sorry about the late reply but I would go with a 60P because you will have more options in the future.



PinoyBoy said:


> Sorry, I didn't read the thread, just page 1 and 5 :icon_cry:
> How did you solve your humidity problem? That is if you had any to begin with. Very nice room BTW.


I open a window.



houseofcards said:


> I was about to say the same two things, LOL!
> 
> Congrats on the room, there are some nice scapes in there, but I am curious of those two things. Do you have an assistant and why isn't there a comfortable place to view the setups?


I don't have a place to sit in there because I would never use it. I always have to have my arms in my tanks or doing something while I am in there.


----------



## jnaz

*4/28/11 Update*

4ft Lee-Mar
The algae is pretty much gone and the plants are really happy. My stems have reached the surface and have been trimmed. I still need to add some plants to the back left to help get rid of the centered look. The slope that I put on the stems will also help the stems look less centered. The crypts have stopped melting and are looking nice. The Elatine Triandra is spreading out nicely and will soon fill the foreground. 

Before the trim. I moved some of the wood yesterday so it is a bit cloudy.









My daughter approves


















The 90P after the rescape. I ripped out all of the HC and sold it off at the last SCAPE auction. There was enough HC to fill 4 one gallon bags. I was going for a mountain look using weeping moss and Belem in the foreground (thanks Tom!)


----------



## karatekid14

Not even fair, a whole room, it's beautiful!


----------



## jnaz

I thought that I had won the algae battle won in the Lee Mar tank but I was wrong. Almost as soon as I stopped with the daily doses of Excel the hair algae is back. Good thing I bought a 2L bottle of it.


----------



## FDNY911

Jnaz that aint right bro! lol. You could've sold at least one of those bags to us here! I totally would have taken them all from you for my 120 Gallon! lmao! Looking good tho!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Wow that's a sweet room! ADA + shrimps =  You should have a museum block/bench in the middle for the kid(s) to sit and watch you work.


----------



## talontsiawd

All the tanks are awesome. I like how it looks too, from what I can see, sort of like a "gallery", not like the fish rooms I have seen in person that are cluttered and set up haphazardly. I am very jealous, you not only have great equipment, but each scape is more than worthy of what it sits in. Great job.


----------



## PaulG

This room is awesome, well done for pulling it off!

A nice swivel chair and a mini fridge full of beers and you're done roud:


----------



## swoof

There are bar stools in the kitchen and the fridge isn't too far from the room. This is a very impressive room, especialy in person.


----------



## jnaz

PaulG said:


> This room is awesome, well done for pulling it off!
> 
> A nice swivel chair and a mini fridge full of beers and you're done roud:


mmmm...beer.


----------



## fkhor

Wowwwww I love the room!!!!


----------



## RWalleyTX

why are all those tanks ugly?


----------



## Fat Guy

the 90p mountain scape with the moss is terrific.


----------



## Rion

Beautiful room, and I like the diversity of aquascapes you chose as well. Can't wait to buy a house and set up a fishroom after seeing this room.


----------



## jnaz

This is supposed to be a hobby but was becoming very costly and a chore to keep all of the tanks looking good.I have sold off the two mini M's and the mini L. I sold off most of my stem plants at the last SCAPE meeting and I am well on my way to my goal of all slow growing/ low light plants. I also noticed a difference in my electrical bill since I am not running the lights as long and of course have less lights. 

My 90P mountainscape with weeping moss and e. belem is doing really well with a 6hr photoperiod. The belem is spreading and is green with low lights and no CO2. I do dump in excel every once in a while but that is about it. The tank is on autopilot for the most part, looks good, and I don't have to worry about gassing the CRS with CO2. 

The e. belem was doing so well in the 90P that I am going to put it in the 4ft tank as well. I needed to rip out the belem from the 60F and clean out the u. gibba from it so I figured I could use the belem from there to fill in the foreground of the 4ft tank and the 60F. Darn u. gibba. 

I am battling BGA in the 90H and 60P. It appeared after I rescaped both tanks. I have been siphoning out the BGA over the past few weeks and it appears to be slowing down.


----------



## ADAtank

wow nice tanks


----------



## malaybiswas

I think if 1 person has to do it all, 4-5 tanks (med to big) hits the limit unless one works on them full time. I at one point had 7 tanks but for reasons similar to yours scaled down to 4 which so far has been manageable.

Any pic updates?


----------



## jnaz

I have a 30C coming in the mail tomorrow along with some Ohko stones, Malaya aquasoil, and Sarawak sand. I have some folks from SCAPE coming over on Sunday and we are going to scape the new 30C and rescape my 60P with the new materials. Should be fun. I will post pictures of all of the tanks pretty soon.


----------



## zchauvin

Hey J, what light is above your 60p?


----------



## mscichlid

Can you purchase the ADA glass tops for the tanks? That would help a great deal. Usually, when you have adequate ventilation in a roomful of tanks by not blocking the vents and leaving the door open, humidity and mold are not a problem.

My fishroom currently holds 20 tanks. All tanks have tops and I keep the doors open on the 120 stand that happens to be in front of the HVAC intake. The other stand, across the room, that holds the 100's, was built to not cover the outflow vent. The only time I have a problem with humidity is when I leave the tops up after a wc and if the water resevior tops are left off.

I notice that you live in Cali and there is a window in the room...good. If the humidity gets too high, you can get a dehumidifier and/or open the window when you have to.

Consider getting a clock that measures humidity and temperature for the room to keep an eye on your levels.


----------



## radioman

This is the coolest room ever!!


----------



## jnaz

zchauvin said:


> Hey J, what light is above your 60p?


ADA Solar II. 



mscichlid said:


> Can you purchase the ADA glass tops for the tanks? That would help a great deal. Usually, when you have adequate ventilation in a roomful of tanks by not blocking the vents and leaving the door open, humidity and mold are not a problem.
> 
> My fishroom currently holds 20 tanks. All tanks have tops and I keep the doors open on the 120 stand that happens to be in front of the HVAC intake. The other stand, across the room, that holds the 100's, was built to not cover the outflow vent. The only time I have a problem with humidity is when I leave the tops up after a wc and if the water resevior tops are left off.
> 
> I notice that you live in Cali and there is a window in the room...good. If the humidity gets too high, you can get a dehumidifier and/or open the window when you have to.
> 
> Consider getting a clock that measures humidity and temperature for the room to keep an eye on your levels.


 The room has been up and running for more than a year without any problems from humidity. I open the window everyday when I get home from work and I leave the fan on low with the door open 24/7. Humidity and mold has not been a problem. I do plan on adding a dehumidifier sometime in the near future.



radioman said:


> This is the coolest room ever!!


Thanks. I plan on making it look even better by making better use of the closet area. I plan on making a nice laminate rack that will fill the entire closet area and match the stands that are in the room. The rack will hold a bunch of smaller ADA tanks (Mini L, M, or 45P's) for breeding shrimp.


----------



## 1aqumfish

Jon

Love the pics of this room. When are you going to host a meeting again? I had family things pop-up and missed the last one. Got to see this in person.

Tony


----------



## jnaz

Mini meet at my place on Sunday at 1:30. There is about 14 people coming over as of right now. I don't know when I will host another regular SCAPE meeting.


----------



## looking4roselines

Saw all those tanks in person and they are nice indeed. I miss the scape meetings - my kid has been keeping me busy


----------



## jnaz

*11/14/11 Update*

The new 30C




























The new 60P layout. I am getting more downoi this week and plan on covering the hill. I am not pleased with a few of the stones and plan on changing them out over time. Some guys from SCAPE suggested that it looked like a desert scene and that I should add desert looking plants. MARIMOBALL placed the stones and I think he did a great job with what I had.


----------



## talontsiawd

Looks great. Props (and jealousy lol).


----------



## karatekid14

I can't say enough how amazing your tanks are. For the desert you should get a couple loaches to be like snakes, shrimp as lizards and maybe some dwarf or Pygmy corys as schooling fish. Again fantastic.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

They both look great. Keep us posted when they grow out. You can still add noss to the wood before it grows too much. I would like to see a before and after pic of your 60F. Thanks for hosting the mini meet we all had a good time.


----------



## thebettashop

Omg, dream of all dreams! Beautiful room!


----------



## Erirku

what happened to ur 120P?



jnaz said:


> 120H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90P and broken 120P:icon_frow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90P, 60P, Mini M x2, and mini L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90H and 120H


----------



## Gatekeeper

whats with the unlevel light fixture?


----------



## The Gipper

Love the tanks... what kind of clip on light is on the 45F


----------



## plantbrain

For the 60, Erio's make nice desert like plants.


----------



## aXio

Very beautiful tanks you have. A dream room to most of on here for sure! Mad props.


----------



## jnaz

Gatekeeper said:


> whats with the unlevel light fixture?


I think the best explination for that is laziness.

I gave up on making sure the lights are level all the time. I am constantly moving them up and down to put my arm in the tank and sometimes I don't re-level them.

Also, topping off the tanks all of the way to the rim is not a priority anymore.


----------



## jnaz

The Gipper said:


> Love the tanks... what kind of clip on light is on the 45F


It is a 60F and the light is an Archaea 36w light.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=452


----------



## jnaz

plantbrain said:


> For the 60, Erio's make nice desert like plants.


I was thinking that too. I am hoping to pick some up at the big SCAPE meeting is a few weeks.


----------



## frrok

wow, your room is pretty epic. thanks for sharing. Although this is awesome, I certainly do not have what it takes to keep up with the maintenance. it would be too much of a "job" at that point. damn, two tanks is enough for me right now! haha


----------



## diwu13

Not sure if it was mentioned in the thread (as I browsed through just to look at your awesome pictures) but how did you end up dealing with the humidity from the evaporation?


----------



## dewalltheway

And my wife says 2 tanks are too much!!!

Nice job man...alot of nice tanks and equipment.


----------



## jnaz

diwu13 said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned in the thread (as I browsed through just to look at your awesome pictures) but how did you end up dealing with the humidity from the evaporation?


I open keep the fan on 24/7 and open the window for a few hours each day.


----------



## jnaz

*30C on 12/9/11 and my new BKK's*


----------



## Da Plant Man

Those are beautiful. roud:

If I may ask...What do you do for a living?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Jnaz, how about a new FRS (full room shot)?


----------



## micheal

This thread is awesome! I bet ADA give you a lot of deal P.


> If I may ask...What do you do for a living?


 hehe!

Iwagumi is going to be my next tank. I.e from your 90p tank moist start with hc, can I start hc from bot slope and let it grows to top? (having hard time to figure out how hc grows best in slope escape).


----------



## diwu13

jnaz said:


> I open keep the fan on 24/7 and open the window for a few hours each day.


Ah I see. Do you have issues during the summer in that room? Or you just run the AC (central?) in your house.

You should charge people an admission fare into that room. I know I'd spend more time looking everything over than if I went to a aquarium.


----------



## jnaz

diwu13 said:


> Ah I see. Do you have issues during the summer in that room? Or you just run the AC (central?) in your house.
> 
> You should charge people an admission fare into that room. I know I'd spend more time looking everything over than if I went to a aquarium.


No issues during the summer. It has been through three summers without any issues. I get more evaporation during the winter than the summer. It has been up for 1.5 years and no signs of issues from the evaporation. I keep the fan on low and open the windows.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

I have had the honor of seeing these tanks in person a few times The 120H and 90H are stunning, The whole room is stunning. Congrats on your BKK hope they give you some babies.


----------



## dragonsong93

One of the best looking fishrooms I've seen, so clean looking! Congrats on the shrimp too, they look great


----------



## 150EH

Very, very nice jnaz, so you got the fish room and I'm guessing the wife is tied up in the garage, sweet deal.

BTW I hate snails too.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

150EH said:


> Very, very nice jnaz, so you got the fish room and I'm guessing the wife is tied up in the garage, sweet deal.
> 
> BTW I hate snails too.


Not really a fish room since he doesnt keep any fish in his tanks. Just shrimp. Look carefully at the pictures, there no fish LOL.


----------



## jnaz

If it doesn't clean the tank then it does not go in my tanks.


----------



## swoof

MARIMOBALL said:


> Not really a fish room since he doesnt keep any fish in his tanks. Just shrimp. Look carefully at the pictures, there no fish LOL.


Victor did you miss the various bushy nose plecos?


----------



## jnaz

shrimpnmoss said:


> Jnaz, how about a new FRS (full room shot)?


 
Not until I get all of the tanks scaped again. The 120H has become a grow out tank for clippings and the 120P size tank is not where I want it to be yet. I am waiting on some manzy from Tom Barr for the 120H and another tank. I still need to get 60lbs of manten stone, a bunch of ADA sand, and aquasoil. Also, I am in the process of putting together all of the supplies for a built in shrimp rack to go in the closet.


----------



## jnaz

Santa was kind to me and brought me a new mini L and some manten stone. I did not realize that manten stone has a purple hue to it.


----------



## zchauvin

Do you think the Ada stands are worth it?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnaz

zchauvin said:


> Do you think the Ada stands are worth it?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I do not own any ADA made stands. All of my stands are knock-off. My brother and I made some and my parents laminate office furniture company made the rest. They cost 1/3 of the price to build compared to buying the real deal. I sold a bunch of them to local SCAPE members but I am no longer doing that. So unless your one of those people who has to have everything in your setup say ADA on it the answer is no. Try to find someone local to make one for you or do it yourself.


----------



## slicebo123

that "desert" tank is awesome. i have a model for my next tank, me-thinks.


----------



## raven_wilde

jnaz said:


> If it doesn't clean the tank then it does not go in my tanks.


That's kinda how I'm beginning to feel about things as well


----------



## jnaz

One of the BKK's is berried. She is kept with other CRS/CBS so the odds are low that the other BKK is the daddy is very low. Especially since I don't even know if the other BKK is a male or not. I am looking forward to what her babies will look like.


----------



## jnaz

*1/1/2012 Udated Pictures*

Here are some pictures of some of the tanks 

90H









4ft Lee Mar


















30C









90P with a algae


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow. Despite the algae, I still like the 90P the best. Awesome rocks, really well down. However, what's with the water clarity in the second tank?


----------



## jnaz

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wow. Despite the algae, I still like the 90P the best. Awesome rocks, really well down. However, what's with the water clarity in the second tank?


I had pulled some plants out a little bit before I took the picture so the water was a bit cloudy.


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> I do not own any ADA made stands. All of my stands are knock-off. My brother and I made some and my parents laminate office furniture company made the rest. They cost 1/3 of the price to build compared to buying the real deal. I sold a bunch of them to local SCAPE members but I am no longer doing that. So unless your one of those people who has to have everything in your setup say ADA on it the answer is no. Try to find someone local to make one for you or do it yourself.


Got all my stands from jnaz FYI............need a good deal on some Tek fixtures? hehe


----------



## leaa

Newbie here (though long time lurker). Really found this thread interesting and endering, as i have the same issue with my hubby ('fish look ugly and soul-less, so no tanks in my living areas!'). Hence i have two in my study and one in each kids' room. Fortunately for humidity, they're all nanos biggest is only 2ft. Would love to get more on the go though, but i agree with Tom Barr that it's either all through the house as artistic focal points or not at all. Still, if i was a hardcore ADA junkie i'd suck it up and do what you have done .

I love your scapes - i'm a big fan of dramatic branchwood design, and the 4ft and 30C are going to be stunning when they grow in. The iwagumi is a great design too, lovely hardscape start and i'm sure it will settle down soon. 

Can you point me to more info on your variety of shrimp? The blue/red one and white one with the red saddle area in your sig pic are new to me, and i'd love to keep more variety of shrimp. Even RCS can be hard to find in LFS's in Australia. I currently have the ol' RCS and some native Darwin red-nose shrimp (import them if you can, same size as RCS but very long red proboscis and clear with white speckles), and soon some CRS, but if i can source new types i'd be very grateful.

Looking forward to following this thread . Cheers, lea.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jnaz said:


> I had pulled some plants out a little bit before I took the picture so the water was a bit cloudy.


Oh, ok. Can't wait for the algae and stuff to clear up in that tank, it has some serious potential!



plantbrain said:


> Got all my stands from jnaz FYI............need a good deal on some Tek fixtures? hehe


Oh, so "the swamp" is in CA. Lol


----------



## jnaz

leaa said:


> Newbie here (though long time lurker). Really found this thread interesting and endering, as i have the same issue with my hubby ('fish look ugly and soul-less, so no tanks in my living areas!'). Hence i have two in my study and one in each kids' room. Fortunately for humidity, they're all nanos biggest is only 2ft. Would love to get more on the go though, but i agree with Tom Barr that it's either all through the house as artistic focal points or not at all. Still, if i was a hardcore ADA junkie i'd suck it up and do what you have done .
> 
> I love your scapes - i'm a big fan of dramatic branchwood design, and the 4ft and 30C are going to be stunning when they grow in. The iwagumi is a great design too, lovely hardscape start and i'm sure it will settle down soon.
> 
> Can you point me to more info on your variety of shrimp? The blue/red one and white one with the red saddle area in your sig pic are new to me, and i'd love to keep more variety of shrimp. Even RCS can be hard to find in LFS's in Australia. I currently have the ol' RCS and some native Darwin red-nose shrimp (import them if you can, same size as RCS but very long red proboscis and clear with white speckles), and soon some CRS, but if i can source new types i'd be very grateful.
> 
> Looking forward to following this thread . Cheers, lea.


The red/blue one is an orange eye blue tiger. They get a red tint to them sometimes that comes and goes. The white one with the red patch is a high grade cryatal red shrimp. 

Thanks for your comments too.


----------



## jnaz

*90P Update*










The day after I took this picture I scraped all of the algae off of the glass, sucked out what I scraped off, and spot treated the hair algae with H2O2. I let the H2O2 do its thing for a while with the filter off and let everything bubble away. After 30 minutes I turned the filter back on, added a circulation pump to the opposite side of the tank, and moved the CO2 diffuser under the circulation pump's intake. I now have tiny bubbles swirling around the entire tank and the drop checker is staying a pretty green. By the next day all of the string algae changed to a different green color and has been slowly disappearing ever since. Everything in the tank looks 100% better. I will post an updated picture of it soon.


----------



## plantbrain

Add lots of shrimp and they will beat it back and finish it off.


Yes, the swamp is in FL, Gainesville to be exact.......but I live near the Delta of the Sac River and work out there also.

Jon, when you come to collect some wood, you will see a lot of the burl frags........and the rock will just look the same........


----------



## jnaz

*90P Update*

Algae is gone


----------



## jnaz

Here are some pictures of my berried KK. She has been berried for about 3 weeks now. She is housed with one other male KK and a bunch of adult CRS, CBS, and juvi wine reds. This means that the daddy is probably a CRS or CBS. The CRS and CBS will eventually get moved out of the tank and into their own tank so that I can get the KK's to breed with each other.

























MMMMMMMMM....poooo


----------



## diwu13

Nice looking King Kong! Kinda hoping the dad's a CRS/CBS to see what the offspring turn out as


----------



## jnaz

diwu13 said:


> Nice looking King Kong! Kinda hoping the dad's a CRS/CBS to see what the offspring turn out as


The odds are very good that the dad is a CRS/CBS.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

It will give a 100% F1 TB x C[R/B]S ratio. None will be BKK, but they will all carry the recessive gene and if you breed those F1 hybrids, they give a 25% BKK, 50% F2 hybrids, and 25% regular C[R/B]S. From my understanding at least!


----------



## jnaz

Geniusdudekiran said:


> It will give a 100% F1 TB x C[R/B]S ratio. None will be BKK, but they will all carry the recessive gene and if you breed those F1 hybrids, they give a 25% BKK, 50% F2 hybrids, and 25% regular C[R/B]S. From my understanding at least!


Thanks for the breakdown. I have not found any baby KK's in the tank and I have been looking for a while each day. 

I bought 2 of the Marina breeder boxes and set them up. In one of the boxes I placed a KK male, KK female, a golden bee, and a SSS+ CRS. I hope that the KK male like the females that are in there with him and they all become berried soon. I will put them back in their tanks after they are berried. TB CRS/CBS are cool and all but I want some baby KK's. 

I do have 2 juvi WR's but I don't know their gender yet. I will probably do the same thing with them when they get older.


----------



## jnaz

*2/14/12 update*

30C

















60P 
Going to add some more plants when I get more Malaya soil. I just redid it 2 mights ago.









90P
The HC is filling in well

















60F
Needs to be cleaned up.

















90H


----------



## Durgidog

Beautiful tanks and shrimp! that 30c is killing me....


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

amazing.


----------



## diwu13

Looks great. Has the shrimp rack made much progress? Enough for some sneak peaks?


----------



## dantra

Durgidog said:


> Beautiful tanks and shrimp! that 30c is killing me....


I have to agree. That 30-c is nice.

Dan


----------



## jnaz

diwu13 said:


> Looks great. Has the shrimp rack made much progress? Enough for some sneak peaks?


Waiting on my tax refund. I haven't pulled the trigger on any hardware yet. I am picking up some tangerine tigers at the SCAPE meeting at the end of the month.


----------



## Jasonchen

wonderful collection!!! 
what kind of driftwood you have in 90H?


----------



## jnaz

Jasonchen said:


> wonderful collection!!!
> what kind of driftwood you have in 90H?


Thank you.

It is manzy from Tom Barr.


----------



## jnaz

Male or female?


----------



## bsmith

jnaz said:


> Male or female?


I'm calling Male. If its a female shes very young as there is no shell that looks like the bottom of an O covering her pleiopods/swimmerettes (sp?) or where the eggs are stored when they are 'berried"


----------



## diwu13

Gonna have to say male as well, but it is so hard to tell with these golden bee's.


----------



## jnaz

I have two female golden bees in a breeder box with KK's, WR's, and a berried SSS CRS and one of the golden bees is now berried. I am excited to see what the babies are going to look like.


----------



## jnaz

Here are some berried shrimp. The daddys are king kongs.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow, hope you can sell me some of those hybrids... You're gonna be overrun with them :hihi:


----------



## foogie

jnaz said:


>




...is there something odd going on with the water surface, or is this tank not level? D:


----------



## jnaz

foogie said:


> ...is there something odd going on with the water surface, or is this tank not level? D:


It wasn't level


----------



## jnaz

Here are some pictures of baby from a golden bee and hybrids from a SSS CRS. The daddys are king kongs. I did get at least 5 king kong babies from the golden bee x KK.

Baby KK




































baby golden bee









lots of hybrid CRS and CBS


----------



## swoof

Awesome Jon


----------



## styxx

Durgidog said:


> Beautiful tanks and shrimp! that 30c is killing me....


You're not the only one, lol!! The color of the substrate really is quite stunning, considering the consistency of all the other tanks. I have never used anything other than Amazonia or Flourite Black. Every time I see that desert sand like color, I get so insanely jealous, lol! I love the 90P especially, but then again I'm working on my own so I'm biased. hahaha. So where's the update on the 90P!?!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

How is the 90P going along?


----------



## Green_Flash

Do you have any pictures of the Mini L with the Solar Mini over it?


----------



## fusiongt

Show us the whole room!


----------



## ua hua

fusiongt said:


> Show us the whole room!





jnaz said:


> 120H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90P and broken 120P:icon_frow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90P, 60P, Mini M x2, and mini L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90H and 120H


He already did on page 5


----------



## fusiongt

Ah beautiful - yea sorry I did first 3 pages then last 3 so I missed it. Editing your first post with latest pictures helps too =) I'm sure you guys have seen 30+ page journals and had to go through many pages before you finally saw the tank.


----------



## jnaz

I should update this with new pictures. A lot has changed.


----------



## jnaz

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How is the 90P going along?















Green_Flash said:


> Do you have any pictures of the Mini L with the Solar Mini over it?


No I don't and I sold them both a while ago.


----------



## pejerrey

Omg!! I'm sooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jnaz said:


>


Wow, this one was always my favorite. I like this "mountain" style iwagumi, similar to my Mini S. Great tank (as well as the rest!) :thumbsup:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Love that 90p!


----------



## Da Plant Man

We need an update of it all. Give us the big scoop!

I am green with envy of that 90p


----------



## jnaz

The 90H, 120H, and 60p have been empty for a few months now. My electric bill has been much lower because of it. i wanted to try a new scape so I started up the 60P again.

I am doing a rock scape using the DSM using HC, mini pellia, and hydrocotyle japan. 

I am going to add some more HC soon to help speed up the process.


----------



## andrewss

WOW you have an amazing assortment there - I really like the scape of the 60p... the sand surrounding the rock cluster is really cool... great work!


----------



## DogFish

Whoa - Has it really been that long since you moved into that house? 

How did you deal with humidity? Was it ever a problem?


----------



## Green_Flash

Your new scape looks great,


----------



## jnaz

DogFish said:


> Whoa - Has it really been that long since you moved into that house?
> 
> How did you deal with humidity? Was it ever a problem?


No humidity problems. The window in the room is open 6-8 hours a day with the ceiling fan on low 24/7.


----------



## jnaz

#856 at IAPLC









I added a few more rocks


----------



## dbl_dbl17

I started reading this from page 1, I love how everything changes. Everyone was giving you such a hard time, in the end...it looks unbelievable! Well done sir!


----------



## Overfloater

How are you dealing with water getting on your laminate flooring? I have resorted to putting a huge blanket down when I work on the tanks. I miss the days of having the tanks on carpet where I could just slosh water anywhere and not have to worry about cleaning it up.


----------



## jnaz

Overfloater said:


> How are you dealing with water getting on your laminate flooring? I have resorted to putting a huge blanket down when I work on the tanks. I miss the days of having the tanks on carpet where I could just slosh water anywhere and not have to worry about cleaning it up.


I throw a towel down on the floor in front of me to catch any water that drips. When I am done I wipe up any water that missed the towel or went through the towel.


----------



## Fat Guy

I think you have one of the coolest rooms out there. nice work. I think the tank that you are dry starting is going to look rad as well. what substrate in the foreground are you using for that dsm tank?


----------



## discusplantedtanklover

I put my hands together for all your tanks. Keep up brother.


----------



## jnaz

Fat Guy said:


> I think you have one of the coolest rooms out there. nice work. I think the tank that you are dry starting is going to look rad as well. what substrate in the foreground are you using for that dsm tank?


ADA Mekong Sand


----------



## freph

Must resist buying TEK/ATI lighting...they look so nice. Much better than the ADA fixtures imo and far better options for bulb choices. The tanks look amazing!


----------



## jnaz

60P DSM update

The HC has started to take off and cover the slope. I did add a little bit more HC and mini pellia


----------



## jnaz

I changed a few of the rocks after posting the pictures above. Looked a little too symmetrical and all of the top rocks were at the same height. I will post a new picture tomorrow.


----------



## bluestems

jnaz said:


>


Wow! subscribed... I'll just live vicariously through you. :smile:


You just need one of these:


----------



## marioman72

what an amazing room, def one of my dreams to have somthing like this some day!


----------



## inthepacific

as a college student now i can only dream of having a huge room full of tanks. im stuck with my little planted 5 gal haha. awesome job on all your scapes though.


----------



## jnaz

I moved one stone and tilted a few others


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

excellent!!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

bluestems said:


> Wow! subscribed... I'll just live vicariously through you. :smile:


Hahaha that is actually the first thing I thought when I saw this thread. Hey jnaz, do you have any extra rocks for sale?


----------



## jnaz

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Hahaha that is actually the first thing I thought when I saw this thread. Hey jnaz, do you have any extra rocks for sale?


Sorry, no extra rocks. I sold a bunch a few months ago and am using all that I have left. I am going to need more in the near future. There is a somewhat local place that used to sell them for $1 a pound but now only sell to people with a reseller license.


----------



## Betta Maniac

I'm honestly stunned your wife doesn't want those scattered all over the house to enjoy. Just looking at the pics makes me sigh and feel more relaxed!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jnaz said:


> I moved one stone and tilted a few others


Jon, you totally need to keep this tank half filled. With some small schooling fish in the water and maybe some sort of frog on top...

Can we get an update?


----------



## jnaz

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Jon, you totally need to keep this tank half filled. With some small schooling fish in the water and maybe some sort of frog on top...
> 
> Can we get an update?


I was going to fill it up today but all of the pipes and diffuser I was going to use are dirty. They are getting a bleach bath ATM. I will post a few pics tomorrow after it gets filled.


----------



## jnaz

I filled up the 60P yesterday.


----------



## orchidman

Wow! I love this!!! The Hydrocotyl sib. looks fantastic! And the rock placement is spot on!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

looks amazing as always!


----------



## Betta Maniac

Totally a lonely mountain scape. Love it!


----------



## Fat Guy

looks awesome!!


----------



## antbug

Bravo!


----------



## oldpunk78

Nicely done!


----------



## fplata

Nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laqu

i'm very very very impressed... i agree it NEEDS a bench!

and yes those tanks would be all over my house or that would be the only room in the house i'd ever be in!


----------



## Sajacobs

laqu said:


> i'm very very very impressed... i agree it NEEDS a bench!
> 
> and yes those tanks would be all over my house or that would be the only room in the house i'd ever be in!


I second this statement. You are an artist with tanks....very creative and beautiful scenes. Just amazing.


----------



## karce87

That is some wicked rock formation!


----------



## synaethetic

Wonderful scape. I love the sand you have used in the front. Congrats on the ADA room, it's a dream of many hobbiests to own so many beautiful tanks.


----------



## manzpants92

absolutely stunning room


----------



## ChadRamsey

wow, it beautiful!! 

well done!!!


----------



## bacon5

Wow that scape is stunning!!!


----------



## jnaz

I got a new 60F so I put the old one on the shrimp rack and the new one in its place. I should have straightened it out before I took the pictures.


----------



## hgfx

jnaz said:


> No humidity problems. The window in the room is open 6-8 hours a day with the ceiling fan on low 24/7.


Also followed this one since the beginning. Very well done. You persevered through all negativity, (1st posts), and you succeeded. Congrats. Looks pro. roud:


----------



## Kinection

Those are sick tanks... thanks for telling me
about this. I'm defininetly going to follow
this thread.


----------



## Mrturritos

I sure hope all this college work pays off and I can get me some BKK! I would go ape looking at all the different shrimp that pop up


----------



## Simplicity

First off I absolutely love the ADA room!

Secondly Im in love with the 60F and 120F. Do you recommend the 120F for a shrimp tank? I plan on having a mix of TBs and high grade CRS in it. Im just not sure if its worth the money for the F/


----------



## jnaz

Simplicity said:


> First off I absolutely love the ADA room!
> 
> Secondly Im in love with the 60F and 120F. Do you recommend the 120F for a shrimp tank? I plan on having a mix of TBs and high grade CRS in it. Im just not sure if its worth the money for the F/


Do you mean 120P?


----------



## Simplicity

jnaz said:


> Do you mean 120P?


Since shrimp really only need surface area I wanted to go 60F or 120F. (I love the low height)

In Canada the 60F is $113 while the 120F is $580. Im not digging the price of the 120F.

At the end of the day the volume of either tank is pretty low. I always liked a 25Gallon buffer of water to keep parameters stable.


----------



## swoof

The 120f and 90f aren't available in the US except for special order through the importers


----------



## jnaz

I didn't even know they had those sizes.


----------



## Bserve

Well, Simplicity did say in Canada, which technically isn't the U.S. ;D


----------



## Bserve

Where do you get all the money to buy this stuff?!


----------



## bonaparte

I don't have the temperance to plant a tank that's anything less than a jungle, but even a hoarder like me can appreciate how stunning your scape is. Solid work!


----------



## jnaz

Bserve said:


> Where do you get all the money to buy this stuff?!


Money tree.


----------



## Jeffww

That 60F is gorgeous. Imo it should be used for 1-2 ornamental goldfish or something. Something that can be enjoyed most from a top-view like a high quality oranda goldfish.

edit: Oh it's not as wide as I thought. Maybe something smaller lol.


----------



## swoof

Bserve said:


> Well, Simplicity did say in Canada, which technically isn't the U.S. ;D


My apologies, the statement was directed toward Jnaz. I figured he wasn't aware of those sizes since i haven't mentioned them when i was watching his original 60f get scaped for the first time. I've seen his room in person and it's so much more impressive that way


----------



## dewalltheway

jnaz said:


> Money tree.


Can I get some seeds from you??? :icon_wink


----------



## jnaz

I was using an old ADA 17mm outflow glass lily pipe that had the glass nipple for the suction cup broken off on one of my tanks. The glass where the nipple was was pretty thin. Yesterday while twisting the pipe to adjust the direction of flow, it snapped in half. I immediately put my thumb over the top to stop the gushing water. Bad idea. The bottom half had broken into a nice sharp point and my thumb came down right on it hard. Ouch! Blood started gushing and went into the tank and down its sides. At his point I had gushing water and blood to deal with while I reached under and into the stand to turn off the flow. I had a mess to clean up when I was done. I grabbed a towel from the other side of the room and then walked back and threw it on the puddle of water. I left a nice blood trail around the room.

Moral of the story: turn off the filter before adjusting the pipes.


----------



## laqu

OUCH!

hope your okay


----------



## Betta Maniac

Yikes!


----------



## synaethetic

That is awful! A lilly pipe owner's worst nightmare. I've snapped one in half the exact same way! But I had enough length left to fit the hose further up on the pipe, regardless of the jagged edges.

Cleaned my pipes the other day for the first time since then, ran it under hot water before separating the glass from vinyl and it was still nerve wracking.


----------



## jnaz

I am fine. Turned out to be a small but deep cut. Turns out I am a bleeder.


----------



## puopg

Dude, that's suckkkkks. Good to hear your are alright. A true tale of shear stresses in action!


----------



## AdamF

Sorry bout the cut buddy - however that ADA room, ...well, is not bad. Hahaha. :bounce:

Well done!


----------



## jnaz

I ripped out the hydrocotyle Japan from the 60P because it was taking over everything very quickly. It was growing into the HC and popping out everywhere. I accidentally uprooted the entire mat of HC in the front while I was taking the H. Japan. I pressed the mat back into place and planted some HC trimmings in the bare spots. It doesn't look so good right now so there will not be an updated picture for a while.


----------



## jnaz

I started on the new 60F. I am going to wait a few days and decide if I like the rock placement before I continue. No matter where I tried the light I had shadows on the substrate. I think that this final location works the best. The light is almost completely hidden and the planted area will not have any shadows. 










Which plants do you guys think would look good on the right side behind the rocks? I was thinking crypts.


----------



## Mantis992

Would you like a side of tank with that wood? Haha, but really looking good.


----------



## boon

Gotta hand it to you on that wood. Lol. Awesome job! Can't wait to see what transpire.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

I say moss completely covering the base of that sexysexysexy wood, and then staurogyne behind in the substrate, or riccia with glosso in front of the riccia, and spilling over the rocks. Man o man this is gonna be sweeeeet


----------



## Bserve

That's the most overkill I've ever seen with a a piece of wood.


----------



## jnaz

*60F filled*

I still need to add a few plants and wait for the rest to fill in.



























The dark front left corner is actually a large rock that I am using to hold down a piece of wood. Shouldn't be as dark next time I post pictures.


----------



## plantbrain

Dang John.........use stainless steel brother. :wink:
I did something close, not as bad. I use a cloth shop towel anytime I need to apply any pressure.

Wood frankly looks better than I thought it might. Hopefully that trim off the based did not require too much resawing. I can gets some lichen next time I'm up getting more wood. Keep wrapping Xmas mos along the and above the water line around the tree base. It'll get dense and look great in about 2-4 months. You can then plant various aquatic plant species in this as a base/water source for the roots.

Nice look.


----------



## jnaz

plantbrain said:


> Dang John.........use stainless steel brother. :wink:
> I did something close, not as bad. I use a cloth shop towel anytime I need to apply any pressure.


stainless steel on what?


----------



## pwolfe

I think he was refering to ss filter pipes vs glassware.


----------



## jnaz

pwolfe said:


> I think he was refering to ss filter pipes vs glassware.


Alright, thanks. They are strong but not my cup of tea....yet.


----------



## sayurasem

60f is missing something...










A scape sticker!


----------



## h4n

*Re: ADA Room--60P flooded on pg 16*

Very nice!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> stainless steel on what?


You can go that route, or..........a Mame overflow.

Realize that the wood will add a huge massive bacterial bioload and over 1/3 of the tank by volume is wood. All wood rots slowly and draws O2 out of the water to do this.


----------



## bluestems

Wow, that looks amazing. You have some very unique ideas for your scapes. I actually like the sculptural element and hope you can make the adjustments to keep it thriving. It's just way too cool!

ps- what about an uplight to highlight the wood? check out pond lighting or you could put one on the floor.


----------



## bluestems

There's also this lighting option that a reviewer claims that the base can be submerged into the sand/gravel... might not help with plant growth but could help to balance out the illumination.


----------



## jnaz

bluestems said:


> Wow, that looks amazing. You have some very unique ideas for your scapes. I actually like the sculptural element and hope you can make the adjustments to keep it thriving. It's just way too cool!
> 
> ps- what about an uplight to highlight the wood? check out pond lighting or you could put one on the floor.


I would like to get another kessil light and wrap it around the side and angle it up so that the front is lit as well as lighting the tree. Hydrophyte suggested on the SCAPE forum that I put some tillandsias or mini orchids on the tree. I was thinking some spanish moss but the problem is no light shining on the tree.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

sayurasem said:


> 60f is missing something...
> A scape sticker!


And a big ol' bird perched right on top of the wood! Maybe you can start a new trend Bird + planted tanks where the bird waste is the ferts.


----------



## lamiskool

any updates on the room?


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> I am fine. Turned out to be a small but deep cut. Turns out I am a bleeder.


Any updates on the hand? yewouch.


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> I would like to get another kessil light and wrap it around the side and angle it up so that the front is lit as well as lighting the tree. Hydrophyte suggested on the SCAPE forum that I put some tillandsias or mini orchids on the tree. I was thinking some spanish moss but the problem is no light shining on the tree.


They will not do well with the fake lighting IME.
If you misted them etc, often, but the lights tend to dry them out too much and it's too dry where you live for them to grow.

There are such succulents and native CA plants that will do okay though.


----------



## jnaz

Tiled the floor








Rescaped the 90p







Going to let the HC fill in for a few more weeks before I flood it. The front area is going to have sand.


----------



## plantbrain

Do not let the DSM get too moist. Mist daily good. Let it air afterwards 1-2 hours, then add cover back.

Tile looks better, just add a 2" floor drain and slope the tile that direction


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Awesome tanks. You should get some terrestrial plants growing on that "tree" like some ivy vines or something and trim them to make it look like a real tree growing out of the tank.


plantbrain said:


> Do not let the DSM get too moist. Mist daily good. Let it air afterwards 1-2 hours, then add cover back.
> 
> Tile looks better, just add a 2" floor drain and slope the tile that direction


Good idea, but it looks like the tile is already done.


----------



## jnaz

plantbrain said:


> Do not let the DSM get too moist. Mist daily good. Let it air afterwards 1-2 hours, then add cover back.
> 
> Tile looks better, just add a 2" floor drain and slope the tile that direction


If only I was single.


----------



## bluestems

Nice choice on tiling the floor... though I bet it was a time consuming job to move the tanks out of the way then back. 

How's the tree tank? Did you figure out a lighting solution?

I love the 90p rescape. What is the hardscape... is it all stone? I'm trying to figure out from the pic how you built it up, created the rock island look. Very cool. It will look great filled in and with a sand front. Your designs are always impressive!


----------



## ChadRamsey

that 90P scape is amazing. i cant wait to see it finished.roud:


----------



## jnaz

bluestems said:


> Nice choice on tiling the floor... though I bet it was a time consuming job to move the tanks out of the way then back.
> 
> How's the tree tank? Did you figure out a lighting solution?
> 
> I love the 90p rescape. What is the hardscape... is it all stone? I'm trying to figure out from the pic how you built it up, created the rock island look. Very cool. It will look great filled in and with a sand front. Your designs are always impressive!


The tree tank has a 36w Archaea light on it for now just shining on one section of the water. I got other things going on right now so I am not in a hurry to get a better light. 

The 90p mountain scape is aquasoil and stone. The larger mountains are made up of a few larger rocks arranged so that they look like one large stone. There are a few gaps between the larger stones that will get filled in with mini pellia to help them look more like one piece.


----------



## talontsiawd

That tile looks really nice and is probably going to save you a bunch of time and effort. Like Tom said, I would have put a drain and sloped the floors as well but I can understand why you wouldn't. I don't know if the fiance would ever let me install something to purposely make it easier to get the home wet/dirty either haha.

Your 90P scape is amazing. How much sand do you plan on putting in the front? I may have to copy this at some point on a nano sized scale.


----------



## parrottbay

Very nice, still impressed and NEED your career!!! LOL


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> If only I was single.


Build yourself the Man Cave.
Ah, with all that extra cash you have laying around


----------



## parrottbay

One day, I will be like you


----------



## jnaz

90p


----------



## h4n

Very nice!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## jnaz

The 120cm tank









I still need to work on the right side.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper

Looks very nice, I like the wood. 

What is the red stem plant left of center, r. butterfly?


----------



## jnaz

Cardinal's Keeper said:


> Looks very nice, I like the wood.
> 
> What is the red stem plant left of center, r. butterfly?


Yes it is. It is actually a lot more red than it looks in the picture.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper

Very cool, it looks very happy in your tank. 

I'm growing some out now myself, hope I have some success as well!

Thanks for the reply Jon


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

now i know which tank i voted for on scape lol
looks really good!


----------



## xmas_one

Nice hardscape on that 90p! Any updates?


----------



## plantbrain

jnaz said:


> The 120cm tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to work on the right side.


Looking good Jnaz, your skills have improved.


----------



## jnaz

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> now i know which tank i voted for on scape lol
> looks really good!


Thanks! I need more people to vote for it. 



xmas_one said:


> Nice hardscape on that 90p! Any updates?


Trying to figure out an algae outbreak right now. I will post more pictures once I get it under control. 



plantbrain said:


> Looking good Jnaz, your skills have improved.


Thanks Tom. Means a lot coming from you. Also, all of that manzy in there is from you.


----------



## plantbrain

90p: reduce the light, add some tank water from a tank loaded with wood.
Green algae: if you do not have many/any shrimp: remove them and try the Algaefix if the algae issue is green algae.

If the green algae is minor, add more shrimp/CO2, less light(30-40 umol), more CO2, better surface movement etc.


----------



## AussieDIYFK

stunning nature gallery you have there mate, it must be surreal to own and maintain such beautiful tanks like as yours and a real credit for keeping them A1


----------



## jnaz

Berried orange rilli


----------



## jnaz

*60p*














































The buce didn't like getting sprayed with H2O2


----------



## Bserve

Mother of God... :O


----------



## swoof

pretty sweet J!


----------



## vvDO

Any updates?


----------



## Jalopy

Cardinal's Keeper said:


> Looks very nice, I like the wood.


Heeeyyyyyy ooh!! Sorry, can't help it.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Very nice. Love it.


----------



## Powerclown

I knew it,aquascaping beginns with remodeling the room or house;-)


----------



## jnaz

vvDO said:


> Any updates?


Every tank has been neglected for the past few months so they all look terrible. I have only been feeding the shrimp in the tanks and that's about it. I plan on redoing all of them over the next few months.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Hey Jnaz,

It's been awhile, any progress on the rescapes?


----------



## rwong2k

read this whole thread and love it. just curious if theres any updates

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

